# Authorized Repair Center



## sdchargers

I am researching starting a computer repair business and wonder if anyone knows how to become authorized to repair toshiba / dell / HP / sony etc. 

Thanks,

Caleb


----------



## justchad

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Buying-computer-system-1021/Distribution-1.htm
this person covers some of it in the bottom of this page. 
hope it helps and good luck and welcome to the business 
another link
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f58/authorized-repair-105830.html


----------



## wmorri

Welcome to TSF both of you!!!

Hi,

Here are links to the companies that you want to get certified in. Something that you will need to understand is that getting certified is not cheap for instance getting certified for Dell can cost up to $2,200 depending on your level. So just keep that in mind. Here are all the links that you will need to get started:
Dell Certified System Expert, DCSE Price list
Toshiba Certified Technicians Program
HP Partner Learning
SONY

Cheers!


----------



## bilbus

there is very little money in this .. unless you do huge volume.

As for OEM repair support, its generaly contracted out to the big players. Home service it more pain then its worth, and corp work is generaly done inhouse or by consultants.


----------

